# IATI Exam results



## apple (2 Jul 2008)

Hi Anyone know when the results are out for IATI

Regards


----------



## Tweety (4 Jul 2008)

As far as I know, it was to be around 11th July so another week!!!!


----------



## Gondola (5 Jul 2008)

That's correct, the 11th July is when the exam results are available. A friend was telling me that if you have a log in number, you will be able to check the exam results on-line rather then waiting for a letter from them. This could save you precious time if you need to book for the August session.


----------



## ihatemyjob (5 Jul 2008)

are u talking about the part 3 exams?? If so the results are out on the 10th July not the 11th its on the website and we got an email about it during the week.
think i know my results already though - bad bad bad


----------



## Gondola (6 Jul 2008)

Oh, I will get back to my friend too. Perhaps he has not checked his mail recently. Thanks ihatemyjob. I don't really know what the 'part 3 exams' are. I thought the results were out for all the IATI exams taken this past May?


----------



## ihatemyjob (6 Jul 2008)

the part 3s are the final exams the exams are in may.  The part 1 and part 2 take place in april and those results are already out.


----------



## InfoSeeker (7 Jul 2008)

I would think that ihatemyjob is talking about the AITI exams whose results for Part 3 are out on thursday. I did those Ihatemyjob and would be expecting fails all round also.

For IATi it says the following on their website:

Summer Examination Results 2008
The above results will be available online from 11am, Friday 11th July 2008. In order to access your results, please ensure you have your Registration Number, Examinations Number and Date of Birth to hand.


----------



## ihatemyjob (7 Jul 2008)

sorry about that guys i was giving u the wrong information then!!!! defo fails all around for the Part 3 and the fact that Part 2 was only 60% pass rate does not fill me with confidence that I passed any of them
oh well there s always round 2 in september!


----------



## mgc (11 Jul 2009)

Anyone fail Financial 2 and Law& Ethics or am i the only one.


----------



## Gondola (11 Jul 2009)

Hi - my friend who is doing IATI passed both. And it was the first try.


----------



## mgc (13 Jul 2009)

Well done to your friend,encourage your friend to go on and do the ACCA,CPA or CIMA exams or else the Chartered Accountancy exams, they are all keen to get new students.


----------

